# Bagging and shipping bettas



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so if you breed your fish and decide to sell them your going to need to learn how to bag and ship them properly.

*Get the bags: *I prefer Kordon Breathing Bags.

*Purge the fish:* Purging is the stage where you put the betta in a jar of clean water and don't feed them. This should las for two days.

*Bag the fish: *Use water of the same temperature as the bettas jar water but DO NOT use jar water. Now net the betta and put him/her in the bag. Now grip the very top of your bag while you plug in your air pump, then slip the airline tubing into the bag and wait till it fills up (but make sure to grip the top tightly while it fills with air). Then slip out the airline tubing and start twisting the bag (sometimes my bettas are very dizzy after this step, lol). Once it's tight tie it with a rubber band. Then insert the bag with the fish upside down into another bag then tie that bag with a rubber band and filp it back so the bag holding the betta is right side up.

*Ship the betta:* Use Express mail. Simple


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good info!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Don't you have to let the post office know that you're shipping a live fish? I've been looking around for info on shipping fish. If you look on the USPS site it tells you to call the ESO or something.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Don't you have to let the post office know that you're shipping a live fish? I've been looking around for info on shipping fish. If you look on the USPS site it tells you to call the ESO or something.


Ooops. Forgot about that. And I forgot about the shipping box. The shipping box should be insulated with styrofoam and labeled LIVE FISH.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

But what exactly do you have to do to ship the fish? Does the post office require you to do anything?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could probably call the post office and ask them what the requirements are.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

True. Cause I mean, I don't want to make plans to sell bettas, then be told I can't. ><


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

when shipping corals, heat or ice packs are used depending time of year/destination. just another tip that could work here too :wink:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

onefish2fish said:


> when shipping corals, heat or ice packs are used depending time of year/destination. just another tip that could work here too :wink:


Oh thanks


----------



## JustBettaIt (Jul 30, 2009)

Great post! I wrote up an article awhile back about shipping fish, and i took pics, the pics might help if you'd like to add them to your article!  

Here you go...

How To Ship Fish

*What you will need:*
- Shipping bags
- A heat pack
- Styrofoam
- Packing materical such as bubble wrap or foam shipping beads
- Newspaper
- Tape
- Shipping Box

*Step One:* Take the Styrofoam and cut it so that it can line all sides of the shipping box, top, bottom and all four sides, and then add you packing material. 











*Step Two:* Take your shipping bags( you will need 2 per fish) and place the fish you wish to ship in a bag along with water from the tank they are in. _Always use their tank water, not fresh water, they’re less likely to stress out that way._ Fill the bag about 1/3 of the way, just enough to cover the fish and give them a bit of room for movement. Tie the bag shut, making sure to trap plenty of air in the bag. 










Then flip the bag and fish upside down and, tied side first, place the bag inside of the second shipping bag.










Then tie the second bag tightly, and your fishie is already to go.











*Step Three:* Place the fish inside the shipping box, making sure the shipping bag and fish are snug in the box and that they won’t move around too much once the box is sealed.











*Step Four:* Take the heat pack remove the outer plastic covering and activate the heat pack.


















Wrap the heat pack in a layer of newpaper (I’ve used looseleaf to demonstrate because I don’t have any newspaper at the moment) and then tape the newspaper covered heat pack to the piece of Styrofoam that will cover the top of the package.



















*Step Five:* Place the last piece of Styrofoam on top and tape up the box and ship out the package.



















*Some Useful Shipping Tips:*

- Fast the fish for a couple of days before shipping. This will decrease their chance of becoming constipated and developing swim bladder issues due to the stress from shipping.
- Its not necessary to mark the box being shipping with “fragile” and “live fish” I have personally shipped fish both ways with no problem so it’s a personal preference.
- Heat packs are not needed when it is 70+ degrees outside overnight.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Nice pics. That's how I do it except I use plastic grocery bags instead of foam peanuts. Thanks for the pics


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice guide. And the heat pack is a nice tip too.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

One more thing I do differntly: I use the airpump method to fill the bag with air. I've always had trouble with the air trapping method.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

This is a great guide for breeders/shippers. it will come in handy if decide to breed.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

This is some awesome info you both posted..


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

And that green male is so georgous too


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Where can you get packaging peanuts and heat packs?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

& what size bag?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The bag should be small enough to fit in a little shipping box. But not too small.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I was just wondering cuz I'm looking on Aquabid and theres a few different sizes.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I don't remember the size I bought.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Where can you get packaging peanuts and heat packs?


You can usually get them at a UPS store.  The peanuts. 

Not sure about the heat packs, probably online.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Do you know if they cost money? I figured that was probably where I could get them. You think I can get styrofoam there too?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Heat packs you can buy at Marinedepot.com. Thats where I got mine. I got mine in case the power goes out in winter. I'll need to keep my fish warm.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Do you know if they cost money? I figured that was probably where I could get them. You think I can get styrofoam there too?


Yeah, they cost. But not much. 

All I know was I saw a big bag of packing peanuts for sale, it was bigger then me!! LOL! But, I'm sure they have smaller bags of it.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol well thats good to know. Maybe I should just buy an enormous bag of peanuts to last..hmm.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

There was way to much water and not enough air in that bag. Bettas are air breather's the dont breath air from the water like other fish do. If you went under water and only had a 5 gallon bucket full of air and keep breathing your going to run out of air. When shipping a betta it's not like shipping other fish. You only fill the bag up with enough water, Where it just cover's the bettas dorsal fin. Not so much water that he can really swim around. You want way more air then there is water in the bag. And every breeder i have ordered from has done this. Respectable breeder's and great thai breeders all ship this way. what if the fish was in the mail a little longer than it was supposed to or something happen it got stuck in the mail. You want all that air trust me. It seem's mean thats why i called and asked when i got my bettas. They only need a little water to keep them wet thats it but they need a lot of air. 

Other fish slowly breath oxygen from the water so it do use as much. But with the betta breathing air the use a lot out of the bag thats why you want to put so much in it....


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree with FB, bettas need more air than water (so to speak). Long finned bettas need more water than short finned. water level should cover all fins nicely. Bag width should be a bit longer than the fish's length (at least). 

Would like to add, bag should be in up right position (not laying on side) so when moved, the water doesn't shake too much. When shipping 2 or more, it is best to cover the plastic bag with paper so that the fish can't see each other (to avoid stress and fighting).

To trap as much air in bag; place it on something (after filled with betta) and make sure the bag is fully up right. Then pinch (?) and fold the top (about 1 cm) at a time until the bag is rather tight (?). Twist it to make it tight and fasten it with rubber band. This way (if done correctly) less air is likely to escape.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would also like to add that the bag should be filled with clean dechlorinated water and NOT the water from the tank unless you have just done a water change that day. Especially if the fish is being shipped priority you want it to be in water with as little ammonia as possible. Using tank water means the fish will already have ammonia in the bag and we all know what small spaces + ammonia can do to a fish.

I don't remember if I saw this or not but you should also fast the fish before shipping so he doesn't release much waste. I fast my fish for 1-3 days prior to shipping .


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree 1fish, When i ship i fast for 2-3 day's before shipping. Also i only ship mon-wen so fish dont get stuck at the post office or where ever over the weekend.

And the water i use, I take gallon jug's and fill the up with fresh condition water. Then i will let the water age for 2 day's and then put a little in each bag.

Aged water is so much better than shocking bettas with tap water. And i would not use aquarium water. That has already had fish in it. Thats a no no..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ya I put somewhere in there that you shouldn't use tank or jar water.

I'm not sure if I said something about fasting but YES that is important.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, I have a question!! 

Now, for someone faced with a big move, what would be the least stressful way to move a betta? Say someone had to go across the state, spending a night or two on the road..Eating, stopping for restroom..That seems like a lot of driving and a lot of temperature changes! Shipping sounds stressful as well, especially if the fish is handled poorly. But which would be best for the health of the fish if one wanted to take their betta with them? (Like, if no one in the area was willing to care for it properly!)

Would it be better to take them in the long car ride? Or send them ahead with a tank set up and waiting at the new location?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

With that situation your basically 50/50. If you ship the fish there is a chance something could happen during shipment, it could get jostled or lost or placed near an a/c or heater and the fish could arrive dead. If you take the fish on the road the bumps and movement could be very stressful and the fish could become ill once he arrived.

IMO I would pack the fish very carefully as if you were mailing him and just bring him with you. As long as your trip is under 3 days he should be fine. Just remember to go against your instinct. Don't fill the bag with a lot of water, fill it with a little water. The more water you have the more inertia the fish will have and the more bumpy and stressful the ride will be.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> Ok, I have a question!!
> 
> Now, for someone faced with a big move, what would be the least stressful way to move a betta? Say someone had to go across the state, spending a night or two on the road..Eating, stopping for restroom..That seems like a lot of driving and a lot of temperature changes! Shipping sounds stressful as well, especially if the fish is handled poorly. But which would be best for the health of the fish if one wanted to take their betta with them? (Like, if no one in the area was willing to care for it properly!)
> 
> Would it be better to take them in the long car ride? Or send them ahead with a tank set up and waiting at the new location?


 Put your betta in a gallon jar with a lid and fill it with about 2 inches of water plop your betta in there and your good to go. But with each stop you'll need to adjust your betta to new water which can be stressful so bring a long a couple jugs of conditioned water from home.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

You can pack him up in a box like your going to ship him but leave the top open some so he can still get light and take him with you so you know he is not getting kicked around at the post office..


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Note on the Kordon Breather bags.. I've heard they are dangerous to use with air breathing fish.. I'll have to find where I read it, something about they let all the oxygen out of the bag..


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> Note on the Kordon Breather bags.. I've heard they are dangerous to use with air breathing fish.. I'll have to find where I read it, something about they let all the oxygen out of the bag..


 Hmm I've never had a problem with them.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Ok, thanks for the info and advice. But what I worry about is... in a small amount of water, how much does temp changes affect the betta? I live in the blistering heated state known as Texas(Just praying for a day to be under 100 degrees! 90 is 'cool' to me right now!!) and with the air conditioning going in the car and stops and such.. How could I prevent stress? Would packing with all the styrofoam and such around him help insulate the box to slow the temp changes?

I don't yet have the betta in question, but I am just trying to prepare for anything that could happen in the future. My family is known for random big moves that involve several days of travel, AND I am trying to figure out how I would want to get a betta home safely from Savannah, GA to the middle of Texas! 

I'm trying to see if there is anyone driving home, but that scares me a little, it wouldn't be their pet so they would pay less attention to him/her and I fear he would be left in a hot car while the family stops by mcdonalds or something to grab a bite and he wouldn't make it home alive!

I contacted the airline I use to fly to school, they claimed they didn't want to do the fish thing(seemed some people said 'no!' due to the no liquids, and some said 'yes' but claimed they would have to charge 100 dollars or possibly more because of the strange request... One woman I talked to seemed..very confused, actually said she might have to charge a whole ticket for the fish!...I don't know about that one, she must think bettas are huge, lol!!)

And then, I have a friend who lives in an apartment over the school year and her family ships her reptiles to and from the school, BUT there is even a special 'ship your reptile' website with policies and supplies that help get your animals to and from places safely...but I know fish are more sensitive and so this makes me nervous as well. I wish it could be as easy as her set up, she has never had a problem with the transportation! But they are big grown up animals that get to have a much more 'snug' packaging for transportation...not a bag of water! 

Last thing I can see happening is just letting the betta live with someone over the summer!  But summers last a long time at our school, by the time I got back for the next fall semester....the 'babysitter' would have had the fish longer than me! So I might as well just give it up to the person at the end of the year, you know?

So frustrating. Wish the airport pet policy wasn't as expensive!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I think if you put it in an insulated box it would be fine. I wouldn't leave the fish in the car long periods of time though. Shipping might be the least stress free method, for $35 your fish will arrive overnight.

Man.. you gave me a great idea.. "Betta sitting".. I could watch people's fish over breaks. I don't know anyone with bettas in my dorm though so that's not going to fly very far.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Thank you for your input!! It means a lot and it helps me greatly! I still have a lot of time before I get the fish, so I have a lot of time to think about the 'big move' and so I will continue to prepare and think about what will happen! I want my fishy to be healthy  

Haha, betta sitting..So fun! Pet sitting is actually pretty rewarding, and you can keep VERY busy, maybe not in a dorm area but with single people who have to travel for work and have pets who can't be boarded..it works.  It would be nice to know there can be betta babysitters out there who actually aren't going to ignore the poor fish! I've heard some scary stories out there!


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

The only thing I hate about shipping is we all know the boxes are not getting handled the way we would handle them, or in some cases the way they should be handled. The next reason I hate shipping is because the fish is in a black hole he cant tell what the heck is going on why is it going on he cant see and the his tail is smaking him in the face, so what does he do take's a big bite right out of his tail. Or get's so stressed out he get's sick..
That's why I was thinking you could pack him all up really nice like your going to ship him but then leave the top open so he can see still some light can come in, and put some of that mirror looking insolation in there to try to keep the temp from going up and down, and even if it does.. The temp goes up or down slow because of the insolation stuff...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My last Aquabid order the mail man didn't even drop our fish off he just walked back to the truck with a box saying LIVE FISH on it. So we had to go to the post office and then they told us to go back to our house where he was waiting with my fish......well at least they were fine and healthy, they were'nt even dull colored or shocked when I took them out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's better than my mail guy.. he left two females sitting on my dads truck!! This was in June!! They were both ok but I was livid.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

I know, I hear horror stories all the time... I know someone who ordered a chinese water dragon from basically the reptile equivalent of aquabid... The stupid breeder put in an ice pack instead of a heat pack...He was FROZEN SOLID, stiff as a ROCK! She immediately assumed he was dead and was just in tears, but her boyfriend heated him slowly in warm water...somehow he made an incredible recovery!! He's alive today! 

Right now it seems driving is an impossibility unless someone responsible decides to drive as well. The only person driving is just...Well, you know how you 'might' end up with a dead betta? I WILL end up with a dead betta if I leave it up to HIM!! He has left his dogs locked in the car in over 100 degree weather, trust me, he won't take care of my fish. I am hoping and praying someone else will drive, maybe I'll meet a friend this year who lives in my area who is driving home? But that's a long way away, I'll keep thinking about it and asking around, but it isn't like it is going to be decided now or anything.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Check this site out: www.transfishing.com
Its a site specifically for shipping fish. It's awesome.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh wow!! That's a really neat website! Has anyone used them before?


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Actually, how does the whole trans shipping thing work? I see it on aquabid and websites from Thailand... It seems you have options on who to choose, so I'm curious how that is done?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

purplemuffin said:


> Actually, how does the whole trans shipping thing work? I see it on aquabid and websites from Thailand... It seems you have options on who to choose, so I'm curious how that is done?


 Ya thats the problem. Its for shipping to other countries, so a transshipper is a person who gets your fish from the breeder and they in turn ship your fish to you. luckily I have one here in Denver and shes one of the tops ones so I can just go over and pick them up if I wanted too


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

I dont like the whole trans shipper thing but you have to do what you have to do for a quality betta. 
Anyway I am going to start a thread in the betta chat section about the problems with the trans shipper in miamai florida name pegasus.. It is all fact's I have every e mail between me and him I am not bad mouthing or bashing im just telling people how thing's are done over there.. It's a joke.. Anyway you will have to go check it out if you want to read and see I have pic's and all.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have one here Linda Olsen, best in the transhipping buisness  She's personally helped me achieve my breeding goals a few years ago.


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

i got a question when puting bettas in the box i lay them down right not prop it up with news paper


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

titolatino1970 said:


> i got a question when puting bettas in the box i lay them down right not prop it up with news paper


As do I. It doesn't matter as long as they are not touching the heat pack.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have been told to not label the box "Live fish" but just "Fragile". If you put live fish some post office don't know what to do with them and it could delay the shipment.... Plus there is always the temptation to shake the box and see if it wiggles.... not a good thing.

None of the shipments I received were labeled "live fish".


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I label mine fragile, breakable glass. That should take care of any shaking I hope.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Ups near me i love. They know I send fish and label it live animal avoid extreme heat and cold etc. and do a very good job never have had an issue. Got to love the brown shorts


----------

